# Lion King Jr. Zazu Puppet



## draco17315 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello all, been a while since I have been on here....I did search and didn't see anything on this yet so if I missed the same question, I apologize  We are doing Lion King Jr in a few weeks and my daughter is Zazu. We looked at the puppet ideas that we got with the packet and script and it is not done very well....is there anyone out there who has done this show yet? Is there anyone with any suggestions or experience making this puppet? Thanks in advance for any of your help!


----------



## AudJ (Jul 15, 2015)

Have not seen the script, but we received ours to be presented this winter. In contact with one of the people that adapts the Jr. Shows quite a while ago, and my understanding was that they were trying to adapt Lion King in a way that was more kid friendly, with less puppetry and large scenery. Kids would be more traditional costumed character actors. 

I have no idea if those are the intentions the final version, but I know it was considered in the process.


----------



## draco17315 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello Jeff, thanks for the info. Its not that the script is set up out of the bounds for this age group or anything. We are one of the first to do the Lion King Jr. show and our theatre is locally known for the effects and scenery that we create with our students. So often times we go way outside of the realm of the script itself....gluttons for punishment I guess you could say. We were hoping maybe someone on here had some experience building a Zazu puppet, that is one area I have no experience with at all. Thanks again for taking your time to respond


----------



## AudJ (Jul 28, 2015)

Would love to see a few pictures of your show! There are a number of videos online when I searched.  
The puppet itself is unique, but seems based on basic principles.
Wish you luck with Zazu!


----------



## draco17315 (Aug 11, 2015)

AudJ said:


> Would love to see a few pictures of your show! There are a number of videos online when I searched.
> The puppet itself is unique, but seems based on basic principles.
> Wish you luck with Zazu!



Hello....thanks for the videos, I did see a lot of these on youtube as well. The show went really well and we had decided to keep it simple this first time around. We will be working with the school during the school year to produce it again with their kids. We ended up using makeup on my daughter with an African style costume and a feather headdress.....I honestly did not get any pictures but I think my wife and my boss did so I will share some when I get them  Thanks again.


----------

